# Bad Smell and taste



## 386matt (May 19, 2016)

I need to get rid of a smell that's on my 2nd hand MM grinder, the previous owner has either used flavoured beans or more likely spices in the grinder. Now my coffee has a bad taste and smell. Can't put my finger on the taste, but it certainly doesn't taste like coffee!

Any ideas or tips to get rid of the smell/taste from the burrs and surrounding area!

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Grindz perhaps?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Open up the burr chamber and clean it properly. Use some detergent and a damp cloth, qtip, toothbrush etc.. and dry properly.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

I'll defer to the chemists on here but if the previous owner used it to grind spices the flavours may have adsorbed onto the metal of the burrs. If Dave's detergent therapy doesn't work you may find that soaking the burrs in a very very light vegetable oil (definitely not olive oil) may leach the flavours out. You'll need to clean the burrs with detergent again after obviously. Not sure how you'd treat the burr chamber without disassembling the grinder though.

Of course new burrs might be a less involved approach.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Activated charcoal granules might be of use here - though I'm thinking more about putting them in a stocking or similar and hoping that they adsorb the spice oils (or whatever) while the grinder is not in use. Do not grind the charcoal - you really do not want to breathe the powder. Even though med grade activated charcoal can be eaten as a stomach remedy, breathing the dust might kill you if you grind it!


----------

